# Drag Racing Tonight Vicksburg Michigan



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

1/8 mile drag racing starts tonight at Slots Raceway in Vicksburg Michigan. 5170 S Ave East, Vicksburg MI 49097. Bracket racing and Index racing every Saturday night starting at 6 from now until April! Cash payout for the semi final losers and final pair or cars.


----------

